

The 25 Tools Every Entrepreneur Should Know About - skinnybatch
http://www.entrepreneur.com/article/237608

======
skinnybatch
I would be curious to know how many of you use these, and which you find most
useful. Some of these seem odd as the top 25. I can't imagine many that have
missed Google Drive, Pinterest, Buffer or even Audible. Meetup wouldn't be my
go-to, but maybe I should reconsider this. Wix is not the newest or greatest
for simplistic website building, and many platforms offer comparable and
equally if not more simplistic interfaces for design.

HelloSign is new to me. I hadn't heard of Fiverr either, more familiar with
the more currently popular crowdsourcing sites. I've only recently discovered
TalkWalker, so I'm still seeing how that fits into my social media plan.

At the risk of seeming like I'm just tearing down the author, I must admit
that I'm hard-pressed to come up with a better list of "must-have" tools. I
use Google Drive religiously, but not sure what I would tell someone else I
couldn't live without...

